# Lug Nut Size



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone know off hand what size the lug nuts are? The keystone info says 7/8 or 13/16. My torque wrench just arriver from Harbor Freight, and have no idea what socket to get. I guess I could buy both and take one back, but I would rather just make one trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My fiver is probably different than your size but I would also check the lug nut holding on your spare. Many are different than the lug on the wheel meaning you might need both sizes anyway.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay I know this is not the answer you want but the new 08 LE models are 3/4", just in case anyone needed that information.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay I know this is not the answer you want but the new 08 LE models are 3/4", just in case anyone needed that information.


Thanks, CamperAndy. Maybe spmeone else will come along with the answer... If not, I'll just buy both.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I just went to Wal-mart and purchased the foldable lug-nut wrench. One of the four ends fits the Outback lugs, and another fits the spare lug. Since it folds it is compact.

Randy


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I picked up a torque wrench from Harbor Freight and either I'm not strong enough or I'm doing something wrong. At the lowest setting 20 to 30 pounds, I can't get it to click. I just had the axles flipped and shocks installed so the guys at the shop probably tightened them pretty good. I've only gone about 25 miles since I picked it up. I'm not exactly out of shape but I am 65 and not as strong as I used to be. My step son was over and he couldn't even make it click. He's in his early 20's and quite strong. His girlfriend is an engineer and she said I'd need a much longer wrench to tighten the lugs. There is no way to stick an extension on the one I got.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> ... At the lowest setting 20 to 30 pounds, I can't get it to click. I just had the axles flipped and shocks installed so the guys at the shop probably tightened them pretty good. ...


Perhaps the ratchet is centered (locked). My t-wrench ratchets both ways and locks in the middle position. 20ft*lbs is a snug fit. Should be easy to get a click at that setting.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> ... At the lowest setting 20 to 30 pounds, I can't get it to click. I just had the axles flipped and shocks installed so the guys at the shop probably tightened them pretty good. ...


Perhaps the ratchet is centered (locked). My t-wrench ratchets both ways and locks in the middle position. 20ft*lbs is a snug fit. Should be easy to get a click at that setting.

Good Luck,
Scott

[/quote]

Mine also ratchets both ways but there is no middle position. At least I don't think so. I agree that it should be easy to get a click at 20ft lbs. But, if they're already torqued way beyond 20, do I get a click automatically? If not, then maybe I need to set it higher.

Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe the wrench is NG.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gary,
I have the same wrench from Harbor freight. I have no problem with it clicking at the proper torque so I'm fairly certain you got a defective one.
Take it back and get another one! Good luck!


----------

